# Novartis Suspends Production of Interceptor, Sentinel, Program, Clomicalm and Deramax



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have no idea what I will do without Interceptor!

http://blog.vetdepot.com/novartis-s...-clomicalm-and-deramaxx#.TxexEQHQZUM.facebook


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no! Bailey is on Interceptor too. Hopefully this is only temporary. 

Actually this reminds me to ask - I realized that I left Bailey's supply of Interceptor and Frontline back in VA when I went home for the holidays. I just visited our new vet here in Charlotte and asked about getting some more of these meds. He recommended a product called Trifexis. It's a pill that's supposed to prevent heartworms, fleas and worms. It looks like a combination of Comfortis (which prevents fleas) and heartworm preventative. It's pricy ($100/six month supply) but I'm thinking of looking in to it more and maybe trying it. Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no! Bailey is on Interceptor too. Hopefully this is only temporary.
> 
> Actually this reminds me to ask - I realized that I left Bailey's supply of Interceptor and Frontline back in VA when I went home for the holidays. I just visited our new vet here in Charlotte and asked about getting some more of these meds. He recommended a product called Trifexis. It's a pill that's supposed to prevent heartworms, fleas and worms. It looks like a combination of Comfortis (which prevents fleas) and heartworm preventative. It's pricy ($100/six month supply) but I'm thinking of looking in to it more and maybe trying it. Have you ever heard of it?


I personally don't like those combo pills for toy breeds. I prefer to do flea and heartworm separately. I apply Advantage the 15th of the month and do the heartworm the first of the month.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for the heads up, Marj. We used our last Interceptor pill the day before yesterday!!! I just called the vet's office after seeing this and will pick up a year supply today. They still have it. Hate when something like this happens and I'm hoping it's temporary too. Nida - I never heard of that pill. I'm sure others have.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Marj! Finnegan is on Sentinal so I just ordered a 6 month supply! Some places I checked are already out of it...

Nita, I have Phoebe and Eli on Trifexis and they do very well on it. Finnegan can't tolerate Comfortis (which is in Trifexis) so I give him Sentinal. I will say, the Trifexis smells awful and I have to wrap it in turkey for Phoebe (hers is very small) but Eli is 60 lbs so I cut his tablet into 4 pieces and put each one into a ball of wet dog food and hand feed it to him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks marj I just gave Sammie last heart worm pill Saturday. :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know!! I use Interceptor, too. I recently bought some but of course I am worried about what to use now when it runs out..:blink:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no! Bailey is on Interceptor too. Hopefully this is only temporary.
> 
> Actually this reminds me to ask - I realized that I left Bailey's supply of Interceptor and Frontline back in VA when I went home for the holidays. I just visited our new vet here in Charlotte and asked about getting some more of these meds. He recommended a product called Trifexis. It's a pill that's supposed to prevent heartworms, fleas and worms. It looks like a combination of Comfortis (which prevents fleas) and heartworm preventative. It's pricy ($100/six month supply) but I'm thinking of looking in to it more and maybe trying it. Have you ever heard of it?


Thanks Marj. I used Sentinal on the kids and i have tried the Trifexis once and Noelle had a bad reaction to it, so never again. I don't know what i'm going to do now. I'll call and see if my vet has any left.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thanks for letting us know!! I use Interceptor, too. I recently bought some but of course I am worried about what to use now when it runs out..:blink:


*I am waiting for that new siggy pic!*:HistericalSmiley:

:back2topic:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

We use Interceptor, too. And, we just used our last one! So, I better call the office tomorrow. Hopefully, we can get a prescription because this has been the only heartworm med that seems to agree with Snowball.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie -- we had the same thing. I called the vet this morning to pick some up there and they said they had it so I made a quick trip and now have our year supply.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie -- we had the same thing. I called the vet this morning to pick some up there and they said they had it so I made a quick trip and now have our year supply.:chili:


I will call first thing in the morning. Hopefully, we can get a year's supply too. If they have it, which I have a feeling they do, then they will hold it for us until we can get there tomorrow afternoon or evening.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just called my vet and they are holding two six dose packages for me. They were already out of the 12 dose packs! I was told a lot of other clients are buying year supplies because it is being discontinued. This is a pretty small town/small practice so I am surprised that many people have heard about it already.

Glad I just have one dog! I can't imagine trying to stockpile Interceptor for multiples!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm going to call my vet as soon as I get finished on the computer and have some put back. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I called this morning, and thank God that the office is holding a twelve month supply for us. We will pick it up tonight ... I don't want to take any chances. 

At first, the receptionist asked if we could switch to Heartguard ... and, I said no. We had a problem with it. I'm concerned for those who might not be able to get the Interceptor.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I called this morning, and thank God that the office is holding a twelve month supply for us. We will pick it up tonight ... I don't want to take any chances.
> 
> At first, the receptionist asked if we could switch to Heartguard ... and, I said no. We had a problem with it. I'm concerned for those who might not be able to get the Interceptor.


.

I agree, Marie. Since Lady was epileptic, she could only take Interceptor. Bailey is (knock wood) healthy, but I wouldn't want to switch to Heartguard either because of the study that linked it to seizures. I also don't want to use any of the combination products.

When DVM had probalems and shut down a few years ago it was only supposed to be temporary, too. I lost 3V Caps, my favorite ear cleaner, and all the wonderful medicated shampoos they made.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I have no idea what I will do without Interceptor!
> 
> http://blog.vetdepot.com/novartis-s...-clomicalm-and-deramaxx#.TxexEQHQZUM.facebook


OMG; me either, got a while before I have to deal with that. I called and got 12 pills set aside for pick up today. They acted like they were not going to stop making them. I didn't go into details, just wanted my pills. Thanks for the heads up. 
K


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you think this topic should be a sticky. There is going to be a lot fluffs that won't be able to get these meds and confused about what to use instead. I know I will. My vets office tried to give me the dual flea/heartworm pill when I called. 
Kandis



Ladysmom said:


> .
> 
> I agree, Marie. Since Lady was epileptic, she could only take Interceptor. Bailey is (knock wood) healthy, but I wouldn't want to switch to Heartguard either because of the study that linked it to seizures. I also don't want to use any of the combination products.
> 
> When DVM had probalems and shut down a few years ago it was only supposed to be temporary, too. I lost 3V Caps, my favorite ear cleaner, and all the wonderful medicated shampoos they made.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't use this stuff? I don't give Rocky anything. He did sell me Heartguard, but I figured my last dog made it to age 16 without anything, why does Rocky need it? Can anyone enlighten me? And why is Inceptor off the market?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't use this stuff? I don't give Rocky anything. He did sell me Heartguard, but I figured my last dog made it to age 16 without anything, why does Rocky need it? Can anyone enlighten me? And why is Inceptor off the market?


Yikes! Arizona is in the "red zone" for # of cases of heartworm!

U.S. Regional Map of Lyme disease, Canine Ehrlichiosis, Heartworm, Anaplasma

Rocky absolutely needs to be on a heartworm preventative! Heartworms kill. The treatment itself can be deadly and requires a long period of confinement as the dead heartworms can clog the heart and kill the host, too, so the dog can't move around during treatment. There is no reason to lose a dog to this deadly disease when it is so simple to prevent.

Dog Owner's Guide: Heartworm Disease


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marj, I put my zip code in and it came up light pink and white zone. I think if I took him up north he'd need it, but I rarely do that. So while AZ on a whole may be red, the specific area where I live is not. Do you still think I should give it to him? Not a big deal if you think I should I will!:thumbsup:



Ladysmom said:


> Yikes! Arizona is in the "red zone" for # of cases of heartworm!
> 
> U.S. Regional Map of Lyme disease, Canine Ehrlichiosis, Heartworm, Anaplasma
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marj, I put my zip code in and it came up light pink and white zone. I think if I took him up north he'd need it, but I rarely do that. So while AZ on a whole may be red, the specific area where I live is not. Do you still think I should give it to him? Not a big deal if you think I should I will!:thumbsup:


You need to speak to your vet. I assume since he sold you Heartguard he wants Rocky to be on it.

You'll need to make an appointment to have Rocky get a heartworm test before you start giving it to him, though. If he already has heartworms, the preventative can't be given as it will kill the worms and could kill poor Rocky in the process.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sorry, I am so dumb. :huh: Are heart worms caused from the bites of fleas _and_ mosquitoes or just the fleas? 

Dianne,
I am so paranoid about pills with Sammie. It's insane. I still can't give him confortis, I just check for fleas and never find any so far......prob won't last though. we didn't give anything to our pets growing up and they lived long lives too. but I guess it's kinda like mammography. my dear grandma lived to be 96 w/out one, but a woman at work was just diagnosed with breast cancer and she never had one either. I guess we just can't know.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sammie said:


> I'm sorry, I am so dumb. :huh: Are heart worms caused from the bites of fleas _and_ mosquitoes or just the fleas?
> 
> Dianne,
> I am so paranoid about pills with Sammie. It's insane. I still can't give him confortis, I just check for fleas and never find any so far......prob won't last though. we didn't give anything to our pets growing up and they lived long lives too. but I guess it's kinda like mammography. my dear grandma lived to be 96 w/out one, but a woman at work was just diagnosed with breast cancer and she never had one either. I guess we just can't know.


Kandis, click on the second link I posted in post #20. It explains all about heartworms.

I would never take a chance with a deadly disease when the prevention is so easy and inexpensive. Lady didn't even go outside except in her stroller with the mesh cover the last two years of her life so her chances of getting bitten by a mosquito were very slim, but my vet still wanted her on Interceptor. She never would have survived the treatment.

This article explains how serious and potentially deadly the treatment for heartworms is:

http://www.2ndchance.info/heartworm.htm


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Marjy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marj, I will call our vet tomorrow and ask him. Do you think they just like to sell more stuff to make more money? I am so cynical, I do not always think doctors or Vets have you entirely in mind. But I will ask again and also ask other friends here what they do. Is there a negative to this medication? What are the side effects/risks? Sorry I'm so ignorant, maybe because it's not that prevalent here so I don't know as much about it? :blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marj, I will call our vet tomorrow and ask him. Do you think they just like to sell more stuff to make more money? I am so cynical, I do not always think doctors or Vets have you entirely in mind. But I will ask again and also ask other friends here what they do. Is there a negative to this medication? What are the side effects/risks? Sorry I'm so ignorant, maybe because it's not that prevalent here so I don't know as much about it? :blush:


Please read the link I just posted above about the dangers of treating a dog with heartworms and then decide if you want to take a chance on Rocky getting heartworms.

What To Do When Your Dog Has Heartworms

Interceptor costs about $6 a month. It is the treatment I have always used and prefer. It's been around for ages is considered very safe. As I said, my diabetic/epileptic Lady with liver disease could take it with no side effects.

Again, you need to speak to your vet about the risk in your area, but I assume since he sold it to you he wants Rocky on it.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I called my vet today and they are already out of Interceptor! She said they expect that the manufacturer will begin production again in a few weeks...that they are closed for a thorough cleaning.

I only have one pill left! She said we can do some single dose Revolution until Interceptor is in production again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dianne, I just found this. The American Heartworm Society is now recommending year round preventative for dogs in Arizona. 

American Heartworm Society | FAQs


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie was tested positive for Heartworm while with rescue. She was on last phase of her treatment when she came to me. She has to be on preventive year round since we can't take the risk she'd contract it again. 
As cold as most of our winters are we have had those periods of 'warm-spells' and yes we've seen mosquitoes pop out at those times. Not many but it only takes ONE! to do the damage. This winter has been exceptionally warm.
Heartworm is a big issue here though with owners using the preventives pretty faithfully, I don't hear as many cases in latter years.
Even those who pups 'never-go-out'... they need protection... just opening a door one can so readily fly inside. Many a time I've heard/seen them flying about in the house on a warm summer night... likely got in when simply opening the door to go in or out.

I do use Heartgard as was recommended by vet ( she also uses it on her pets) We've never experienced any problems from it... knock-wood!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Madison's Mom said:


> I called my vet today and they are already out of Interceptor! She said they expect that the manufacturer will begin production again in a few weeks...that they are closed for a thorough cleaning.
> 
> I only have one pill left! She said we can do some single dose Revolution until Interceptor is in production again.


Yikes! Word got out too quickly! I was amazed that my vet in this small town had clients buying it up in the past 24 hours.

I just don't trust that this will be temporary after what happened with DVM Pharmaceuticals. I hated to shell out $77 two weeks after Christmas when Bailey has to get his baby teeth removed the week after next (more $$ :w00t, but feel much better knowing I have a stockpile of Interceptor!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I had to take Harley in today - another ear infection, poor thing!
I asked the vet about it while I was there, he said he hadn't heard anything about it & he said that normally the Sales Reps will let them know about something like this.
We both searched all over the packaging & nowhere did it say where it is manufactured. He seemed to think that ours may come from Europe somewhere? He asked me to send him the link to the article & he will look into it a bit more to see where our stock comes from. He's going to let me know if I need to stock up! 
Thanks for the heads up Marj!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I called my vet today and they'e only selling one month at a time. She said that way they wouldn't run out before they could get more and they were trying to be fair to everyone. I had her to put back one for each and told her I'd be out to pick them up in a few days. I would love to have bought at least 6 months worth. She seemed to think they'll be back in production in 3 or 4 weeks. I still have some and will pick up what she's holding for me then I'll keep my fingers crossed that I'll be able to get more when I need it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

njdrake said:


> I called my vet today and they'e only selling one month at a time. She said that way they wouldn't run out before they could get more and they were trying to be fair to everyone. I had her to put back one for each and told her I'd be out to pick them up in a few days. I would love to have bought at least 6 months worth. She seemed to think they'll be back in production in 3 or 4 weeks. I still have some and will pick up what she's holding for me then I'll keep my fingers crossed that I'll be able to get more when I need it.


The Whole Dog Journal also published an article about this. If you read the comments, it sounds like the company sent letters to vets recommending they only sell one dose at a time for now. 

Novartis Suspends Production of Interceptor and Sentinel - Whole Dog Journal Blog Article

I'm glad my vet is letting his clients buy a year's supply. This whole story about having to shut down the warehouse for a few weeks to "dust" sounds like PR spin to me.

When the FDA is involved, I think it's much more serious than Novartis will admit publicly.

http://journalstar.com/business/loc...cle_f07c52b2-09f4-5e72-b1cc-193d2f2eaab0.html


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this, Marj. Aolani uses Interceptor mostly between June-October, but I e-mailed my vet now nonetheless to see if I can stock up now for the few months we use it this year.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bless my vet - they are holding a years supply for each girl until Monday. We had a major snowstorm today and I'm not going out tomorrow unless I have to!!!

We started on Heartguard and it gave one of the girls diarrhea - to be honest I don't remember which fluff had the problem, I switched them both to Interceptor.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> Bless my vet - they are holding a years supply for each girl until Monday. We had a major snowstorm today and I'm not going out tomorrow unless I have to!!!
> 
> We started on Heartguard and it gave one of the girls diarrhea - to be honest I don't remember which fluff had the problem, I switched them both to Interceptor.


Hooray!

If you Google FDA and Novaritis, you will see that the FDA has been issuing warning letters to Novartis for violations since 2008. There was also a Wall Street Journal article about problems with a new MS drug in Europe. I don't think the company is going to bounce back in a few weeks.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marj, I will call our vet tomorrow and ask him. Do you think they just like to sell more stuff to make more money? I am so cynical, I do not always think doctors or Vets have you entirely in mind. But I will ask again and also ask other friends here what they do. Is there a negative to this medication? What are the side effects/risks? Sorry I'm so ignorant, maybe because it's not that prevalent here so I don't know as much about it? :blush:


I don't know what "zone" I'm in here in texas but I would think the risk is somewhat similar. I had a sweet baby die because of such a preventable disease (a family who i knew their children from church gave him to me and he had never been on preventative!) rustee has always been on it and I truly feel guilty because I didn't have him tested (and the vet didn't either! But I got him the pills) anyway One day he was VERY weak just all of a sudden and coughing. I took him in immediately and they first said he had a bad heart and finally I suggested they test bc I had googled his symptoms (no I do not go there anymore) anyway he did and I did everything in my power and "by the book" and he still didn't make it. He was rustee's BFF and a precious dog that I wanted to care for like he deserved in his older years  and I lost him. The people didn't know but they should have but I should have known to get him tested when I got him  I didn't have him so long but he was so special to me....before I got him and I am not exaggerating at all but he was always an inside only dog and the only time he went out was to potty. He would go directly out and go right away and back inside and just in that small amount of time each day he contracted a disease that killed him and could have been prevented so easily. It was horrendous and honestly something I still cry often about


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marj, the Vet gave him a blood test in December and also a checkup and said he did not have Heartworm. I still have the Heartguard, so I gave him one today. Is there a website where we can get them cheaper or is this prescription? Thanks for educating me. I thought about it and maybe once or twice a year we go up north to my Aunt's cabin for a long weekend. I'd rather be safe then sorry. Thanks Marj!!



Ladysmom said:


> Please read the link I just posted above about the dangers of treating a dog with heartworms and then decide if you want to take a chance on Rocky getting heartworms.
> 
> What To Do When Your Dog Has Heartworms
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marj, the Vet gave him a blood test in December and also a checkup and said he did not have Heartworm. I still have the Heartguard, so I gave him one today. Is there a website where we can get them cheaper or is this prescription? Thanks for educating me. I thought about it and maybe once or twice a year we go up north to my Aunt's cabin for a long weekend. I'd rather be safe then sorry. Thanks Marj!!



Yay! :aktion033:

Always better to be safe than sorry!

Heartguard is a prescription medication. If you find it cheaper at at online pharmacy you can ask your vet to price match. Some do. You can also ask him to fax them a prescription if you prefer to buy it elsewhere.

It costs me about $6.50 a month to keep Bailey on Interceptor which is very reasonable IMO. I buy it directly from my vet. I usually just buy six months at a time which is $38.50 and easy to absorb. You may be able to buy it one pill at time from your vet if your finances are stretched. 

Yesterday was a big hit in the pocketbook, but I'm well stocked on Interceptor now!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Melissa,

I am so sorry that happened to your baby and you. You would expect a vet would look for the obvious diseases first. 
{{hugs}}


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I paid 70.00 yesterday for 1 year of pills. Not bad IMO. I thought it was going to be more. 



Ladysmom said:


> Yay! :aktion033:
> 
> Always better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Hooray!
> 
> If you Google FDA and Novaritis, you will see that the FDA has been issuing warning letters to Novartis for violations since 2008. There was also a Wall Street Journal article about problems with a new MS drug in Europe. I don't think the company is going to bounce back in a few weeks.


Marg, I also read the whole link that you provided for us. A lot of the violations are on there, too.

Oh, and it isn't just pet meds either. They are in trouble for a lot of the over the counter meds.

As for the MS drug in Europe ... I am supposed to try a new one in February ... after I have another MRI, eye tests, and blood work. Wanna hear a possible side effect some patients have experienced? They have stopped breathing! Yep. So, when the drug is tested on new patients, they keep you in the office for several hours to make sure everthing will be okay. I think I might just wait.

What happened to the days when we could trust what was going into our bodies and mouths?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the links! I'd heard about the suspension of Interceptor production but I have my 4 [larger than Maltese] dogs on Sentinel and I hadn't realized it was affected, too! 

I have several months' supply--I hope it is enough. On the linked map, I am in a red zone within a red state!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have an 8 months supply of sentinel so I am not going to panick. Hopefully they will get it sorted out before a lot of fluffs get ill.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*HI*

Marj, isn't inceptor a prescription med too? Is one cheaper than the  other? Once you start one brand can you switch to another? I only have about five months worth. Thanks for being so helpful to me!




Ladysmom said:


> Yay! :aktion033:
> 
> 
> Always better to be safe than sorry!
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Melisa, I am so sorry that happened to your baby. Makes me realize how important it is. You did everything you could. Glad you changed vets too.



*Missy* said:


> I don't know what "zone" I'm in here in texas but I would think the risk is somewhat similar. I had a sweet baby die because of such a preventable disease (a family who i knew their children from church gave him to me and he had never been on preventative!) rustee has always been on it and I truly feel guilty because I didn't have him tested (and the vet didn't either! But I got him the pills) anyway One day he was VERY weak just all of a sudden and coughing. I took him in immediately and they first said he had a bad heart and finally I suggested they test bc I had googled his symptoms (no I do not go there anymore) anyway he did and I did everything in my power and "by the book" and he still didn't make it. He was rustee's BFF and a precious dog that I wanted to care for like he deserved in his older years  and I lost him. The people didn't know but they should have but I should have known to get him tested when I got him  I didn't have him so long but he was so special to me....before I got him and I am not exaggerating at all but he was always an inside only dog and the only time he went out was to potty. He would go directly out and go right away and back inside and just in that small amount of time each day he contracted a disease that killed him and could have been prevented so easily. It was horrendous and honestly something I still cry often about


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sammie said:


> Melissa,
> 
> I am so sorry that happened to your baby and you. You would expect a vet would look for the obvious diseases first.
> {{hugs}}


Thank you. It really was awful because I had seen him before because I knew these people's kids and would drive them home at times. He was the sweetest dog and I have no idea why they decided to give him to me just because they moved and took the other dog Why would anyone just give away a pet but he was such a welcome addition to me even if they didn't see how wonderful he was  anyway he was older. Not old old but older and he deserved such a great life so I still feel guilty even though I know he had them for I don't know how long since I hadn't had him very long when he got sick and I had him tested


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Melisa, I am so sorry that happened to your baby. Makes me realize how important it is. You did everything you could. Glad you changed vets too.


Yea I would never have realized it until this because I know he was always inside unless to potty and he really never even needed to go out too often so it is really shocking how fast he could get it. I have always had Rustee on it and when I got peluche I was also moving towns about 20 minutes away so I found a vet and I got him on pills and had his shots done but I told this get that he hadn't been on them and he never said anything! Ugh but if he had tested him at that point he still would have had it and it does no good to wonder if the treatment would have been easier on him....I never realized how prevelant this disease is but I guess so many people around here don't have pets the way we do they have animals who live outside and one day they just die and nobody knows why


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marj, isn't inceptor a prescription med too? Is one cheaper than the other? Once you start one brand can you switch to another? I only have about five months worth. Thanks for being so helpful to me!


Yes, Interceptor is prescription also. And yes, the brands are interchangable although Interceptor is hard to get now.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Marj, I am so glad that you posted this! Bailey has a vet appt tomorrow so I will make sure to pick up a supply for each of my girls. Hopefully they still have some left!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I didnt realize I was out of intercepter and now i'm out... what other brands will be okay to use ???


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My vets have been offering Heartguard as well as Trifexis which also combats other parasites. See what your vet recommends--or can get.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hardy has his checkup on Mondsay, we'll see what my vet says concerning the amount of pills that they have. I've always had my fluffs on heart worm meds. The Mosquitos here are bad. I've seen them in the winter also!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I do have my two on Heartgard ...Naddie had one bout of Heartworm and treated when in rescue... cannot risk her getting it again, and mosquitos are usually pretty bad here. 
I admit, I cringe when I give it and the preventives as well... but the 'beasties' of many kinds are just too prominent here and so high risk... and I'd never forgive myself if I didn't give, and they contracted one of the horrible diseases.
Awhile back I discussed my aversion to these things with my vet and she said she wished we didn't have to give them either.... but she said" I've seen firshand the consequences when preventives are not given and it would disturb you much more!" She adores her pets and said she'd not advise that which she doesn't do herself. She said this area is just way too risky to avoid giving.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

kodie said:


> I didnt realize I was out of intercepter and now i'm out... what other brands will be okay to use ???




I too thought i had enough Interceptor, unfortunately i didn't and i purchased all i could at the vet at the time. My vet put the kids on Revolution the smallest does which is for puppies up to 5 lbs. (it treats heart worms as well as fleas)


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

This is so odd.... I picked up a 12 mth packet of Interceptor when I was at the vets a couple of weeks ago. I just did some research and went to the Novartis site and they are saying it is temporary and not a permanent decision. Here is the link.... Novartis Animal Health US, Inc. I am going to call my vet on monday and inquire further....


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a few weeks ago, my vets said they had not heard anything at all about when production or shipment might be restarted. I'll be interested in hearing what your vet knows!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A couple of months ago, my vet said they suddenly got one shipment and then nothing since. It sounded like the company or warehouse or whatever released what was in stock. They still say "temporary" and back in production in a month or two.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just saw a segment on television last week about the Novartis plant in Nebraska being shut down. It was about Excedrin and how much money it was selling for on Ebay. Anyway, they contacted Novartis who issued another statement apologizing for the inconvenience and assuring consumers that they would resume production when they finished "cleaning" the plant. They would not give a time estimate.

I bought a year supply of Interceptor plus I had about three or four pills already here, but I am still nervous. I remember when DVM did this a few years ago and they never resumed production. I lost so many of my favorite products.

http://news.vin.com/vinnews.aspx?articleId=22041

http://skewnews.com/excedrin-shortage-causes-prices-to-skyrocket-over-300-a-bottle/#.T-cg4NUSHxE


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can read the FDA inspection reports here:

Novartis Consumer Health


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Marj, Thanks for posting the links... going to read them in a few minutes after I am done posting this response.

My vet did get back to me today and when I asked them about it they told me that the interceptor was to be back in stock at the end of the summer from what the novartis rep told him. I was also told to check in again about it in a month.

I am very concerned about this for many reasons and wonder if I should not give Daisy her pill in a few weeks when it is due.  So scary with all of these issues that are occuring with our babies food and now medications.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since Interceptor has not yet been released, how does everyone feel about Heartguard? Our Vet prefers it for the small breeds and wants to start Bella on that (since we just gave her the last Interceptor pill). 

Thoughts on Heartguard for a 6.5 lb baby?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Since Interceptor has not yet been released, how does everyone feel about Heartguard? Our Vet prefers it for the small breeds and wants to start Bella on that (since we just gave her the last Interceptor pill).
> 
> Thoughts on Heartguard for a 6.5 lb baby?


One of the side effects of Heartguard (Ivermectin) is seizures so I am not 100% comfortable with it. 

http://www.vetinfo.com/heartgard-medicine-side-effects.html/

Unfortunately, the other alternatives seem to be mostly combination heartworm and flea preventative pills which I would never give. Since they are both toxic pesticides, I space them out by two weeks.

I have a really bad feeling Interceptor is gone for good. With the history of FDA problems Novartis has, they may not be able to overcome the tainted reputation of the products involved and just pull them. That happened with DVM a few years ago. They dominated the market in veterinary shampoos, supplements, etc., but their temporary shutdown in production became permanent. 

I bought a whole year's supply of Interceptor last December when production was suspended plus I had a few months here, so I am good for awhile. I have no idea what I'll do after that runs out, though.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info Marj. I am nervous about giving Bella anything new, let alone something that may cause her seizures. I am hoping more folks will respond with what they are choosing to use. I don't like the Trifexis idea. I wish I didn't have to give Bella any of this stuff!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure if this has been recently discussed on the site. Ive search but can't find anything more current. 

I gave the girls the last dosage I had of interceptor. I was in for wellness visits in August and the vet didn't have interceptor anymore. She recommended a topical solution but then didn't even have the right dosage for the girls weights. 

I would like to hear what everyone is giving there pets? I'm extremely worried I only have a month to come up with a solution.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Not sure if this has been recently discussed on the site. Ive search but can't find anything more current.
> 
> I gave the girls the last dosage I had of interceptor. I was in for wellness visits in August and the vet didn't have interceptor anymore. She recommended a topical solution but then didn't even have the right dosage for the girls weights.
> 
> I would like to hear what everyone is giving there pets? I'm extremely worried I only have a month to come up with a solution.


Kandis just started Iverheart. I think that is what I will use when I run out of Interceptor:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/123080-new-heartworm-pill.html


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure if Milbemax (Milbemax® (Milbemycin Oxime, Praziquantel) is available in the US but K & L's ER vet recommended it to me this week against Heart Worm to use along w/Frontline Plus for flea & ticks. It covers several worms/parasites. Google it to see if it is available there. It is made by Novartis.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> I am not sure if Milbemax (Milbemax® (Milbemycin Oxime, Praziquantel) is available in the US but K & L's ER vet recommended it to me this week against Heart Worm to use along w/Frontline Plus for flea & ticks. It covers several worms/parasites. Google it to see if it is available there. It is made by Novartis.


Looks like it is not available in in the US. Darn!

Milbemax - Drugs.com


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Looks like it is not available in in the US. Darn!
> 
> Milbemax - Drugs.com


I just googled it & I am thinking it is the same product which has been suspended in the US????????????????? Can someone w/a little time research this & let me know? Why was it suspended in the US? I gave it to my two about 2 wks. ago so hope it is okay.
If it is the same product I may be able to help a few people, but could not supply everyone. If some one is really desperate I would try to figure out how to help until they could come up w/another solution.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> I just googled it & I am thinking it is the same product which has been suspended in the US????????????????? Can someone w/a little time research this & let me know? Why was it suspended in the US? I gave it to my two about 2 wks. ago so hope it is okay.
> If it is the same product I may be able to help a few people, but could not supply everyone. If some one is really desperate I would try to figure out how to help until they could come up w/another solution.


It was suspended in the US because the plant where it was produced was shut down a step ahead of the FDA closing it down. I posted links to the FDA inspection reports earlier in this thread.

I'm sure your product is manufactured overseas, not in the same plant so I am sure it is fine.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Kandis just started Iverheart. I think that is what I will use when I run out of Interceptor:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/123080-new-heartworm-pill.html


I just read the thread Thanks! I will have to look into Iverheart plus. 



edelweiss said:


> I am not sure if Milbemax (Milbemax® (Milbemycin Oxime, Praziquantel) is available in the US but K & L's ER vet recommended it to me this week against Heart Worm to use along w/Frontline Plus for flea & ticks. It covers several worms/parasites. Google it to see if it is available there. It is made by Novartis.


I think the whole Novartis plant is closed. They MIGHT reopen next year according to my vet.



Ladysmom said:


> Looks like it is not available in in the US. Darn!
> 
> Milbemax - Drugs.com


Urgh!!! This is so frustrating. Sasha has been on interceptor for years and Lola ever since I got her! Never any problems.



edelweiss said:


> I just googled it & I am thinking it is the same product which has been suspended in the US????????????????? Can someone w/a little time research this & let me know? Why was it suspended in the US? I gave it to my two about 2 wks. ago so hope it is okay.
> If it is the same product I may be able to help a few people, but could not supply everyone. If some one is really desperate I would try to figure out how to help until they could come up w/another solution.


I THINK the plant had several issues/ complaints from consumers of other products made by Novartis. I read the FDA documents there is no mention of Interceptor itself. The links are on this thread. 

Thanks for the offer about helping but I will be in the same situation the following month and I have two doggies. I have my girls on heartworm preventive year around even though we live in NY. I don't want to take any chances. Sasha is 13 I really hope she doesn't get a bad reaction from changing the medication she has been on interceptors for so many years.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We do have a Novartis factory very near where we live here in Greece---I pass it when I drive the national highway. I can check w/my vet and w/Pet Stop to see if I can buy it if anyone is afraid to try something new for health reasons. Please PM me if you would like for me to do this & I will see IF I can help out for a limited time. Is what you take in the US a small, white, oval tablet?
MILBEMAX tablets for small dogs and puppies: a tablet containing 2.5 mg milbemycin oxime and 25 mg praziquantel.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> We do have a Novartis factory very near where we live here in Greece---I pass it when I drive the national highway. I can check w/my vet and w/Pet Stop to see if I can buy it if anyone is afraid to try something new for health reasons. Please PM me if you would like for me to do this & I will see IF I can help out for a limited time. Is what you take in the US a small, white, oval tablet?
> MILBEMAX tablets for small dogs and puppies: a tablet containing 2.5 mg milbemycin oxime and 25 mg praziquantel.



Sandi are they called MILBEMAX tablets? I'm going to ask my mom to talk to her vet and see if she can get it for me, i just wanted to make sure i tell her the right thing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> We do have a Novartis factory very near where we live here in Greece---I pass it when I drive the national highway. I can check w/my vet and w/Pet Stop to see if I can buy it if anyone is afraid to try something new for health reasons. Please PM me if you would like for me to do this & I will see IF I can help out for a limited time. Is what you take in the US a small, white, oval tablet?
> MILBEMAX tablets for small dogs and puppies: a tablet containing 2.5 mg milbemycin oxime and 25 mg praziquantel.


Sandi - the day that I got a whiff that Interceptor was ceasing production - and I"m pretty sure I got that heads up here from Marj - I ran out to my vet and got a pack even though I had a few (about three) months left. So Tyler's been on it and we still have only 3 months left. The pills though are brown not white and they are round, not oval. Hmmm. I'm a nervous wreck giving it to him because sometimes he'll find it and spit it out and then it would waste another pill so I try to give it when he's really hungry and disguise it in food he likes.
I think they made Excedrin in that plant -- Excedrin -- we're talking major money for that product hasn't been available in ages and when I tried to get liquid Benedryl in teaspoon dispensers (great to have for food allergic kids) they said their plant was shut down too. Wondering if all these things were made in the same plant.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I looked at my Interceptor - they're called Interceptor flavor tabs and it has 2. mg milbemycin oxime but I don't see anything about praziquantel. any idea what that ingredient is?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - the day that I got a whiff that Interceptor was ceasing production - and I"m pretty sure I got that heads up here from Marj - I ran out to my vet and got a pack even though I had a few (about three) months left. So Tyler's been on it and we still have only 3 months left. The pills though are brown not white and they are round, not oval. Hmmm. I'm a nervous wreck giving it to him because sometimes he'll find it and spit it out and then it would waste another pill so I try to give it when he's really hungry and disguise it in food he likes.
> I think they made Excedrin in that plant -- Excedrin -- we're talking major money for that product hasn't been available in ages and when I tried to get liquid Benedryl in teaspoon dispensers (great to have for food allergic kids) they said their plant was shut down too. Wondering if all these things were made in the same plant.



Sue they did make Excedrin in that plant, the Excedrin Migraine was the only thing that would help my migraines if i didn't have Imitrex on hand, i sure do miss the Excedrin Migraine.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I looked at my Interceptor - they're called Interceptor flavor tabs and it has 2. mg milbemycin oxime but I don't see anything about praziquantel. any idea what that ingredient is?




Sue, Praziquantel is primarily used against parasites known as "cestodes" (tapeworms). Praziquantel


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont know if this will help out any but i found this story Some drugs again being produced at Novartis : Business


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would also guess it ( praziquantel) is for tapeworms. Greece has lots of various sorts of worms and I know Milbemax covers tapeworms. 
And yes Debbie, it is tablet form. I was using it every 6 months w/my regular vet, but the ER vet says it is not enough every 6 months.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our maltese has been on it for six months no problems and no fleas others in the area had big problems with fleas. We will pick the treatments up again in April or May.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

dragonsdawn said:


> I dont know if this will help out any but i found this story Some drugs again being produced at Novartis : Business


Wow - I hope they start on Interceptor soon. rayer:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does anyone know any new news??? I read that the plant was running again as of June and that by August Interceptor would be back....but it's already December and NOTHING.
I asked my vet tech the other day and she said she thinks it'll come back soon, but by prescription. I am going to have to start Gucci on something soon, but I'm so lost on what to put her on if Interceptor doesn't come back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just checked this site in the UK:
OurPetWorld.com - 9326895003218 - Interceptor Spec. Small Dogs Chews 3pk

You may be able to order from them?


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I just checked this site in the UK:
> OurPetWorld.com - 9326895003218 - Interceptor Spec. Small Dogs Chews 3pk
> 
> You may be able to order from them?


That said it was for 9 to 24 lbs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok---try this address:
Buy Interceptor for Dogs Without Prescription | No Rx | Cheap Online


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I spoke to Novartis about a week or two ago and still no date for producing it according to their customer service. I had called Novartis about Excedrin which they are finally just starting to produce again and I asked about Interceptor and they gave me the pet division. They still have no plan and stopped making it about a year ago.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> I spoke to Novartis about a week or two ago and still no date for producing it according to their customer service. I had called Novartis about Excedrin which they are finally just starting to produce again and I asked about Interceptor and they gave me the pet division. They still have no plan and stopped making it about a year ago.


That's what I was afraid of. They have lost so many customers at this point who have been forced to switch to something else it might not be worthwhile to start producing it again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was hoping Sentinel was coming back, I'm going to need to decide on something soon since Jodi is due his next pill in January. I've got no idea - for fleas I don't like the idea of the liquid on the neck that spreads all over ( I forget the name). He probably doesn't need flea meds over the winter but heartworm, yes.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have both of mine on Sentinel (brown box 2 to 10 lbs), and have been buying from Drs Foster and Smith. So far I have not had a problem. I just ordered another six month supply and got it last week.


----------

